
Washing machine motor robots - rbanffy
https://blog.arduino.cc/2019/02/12/washing-machine-motor-robots/
======
dekhn
article says it's hard to source motors for larger robots.

that's junk. we built robots like the one in the photo, and larger, using
easily sourced commercial DC brushless motors.

Nobody should be using a washing machine motor for this unless they want to
have "fun" using an "alternative" (which is totally fine, but it's by choice,
not necessity.

